
Who is 50+ and does NOT want to retire? - mud_dauber
I left my last FT job in 2017. Tried a couple of startups that quickly flamed out. I&#x27;m on the back side of 50, disgustingly healthy, and enjoy being part of winning teams. FWIW: product manager, ex-developer, semiconductors&#x2F;software&#x2F;IoT. Austin.<p>I have enough money to retire - that&#x27;s not the issue. I could volunteer more &amp; probably will - but that&#x27;s not going to fill the intellectual void.<p>So, I want to keep working. SURELY I&#x27;m not the only person who thinks like this. Right?
======
opticalflow
I'm cracking 50, and I can't even imagine "retiring". In addition to my dayjob
(which is plenty rewarding) I also volunteer for FEMA, Skywarn, ARES, and
ARRL. Also looking to get my EMT cert. If I sat around on some beach somewhere
drinking Pina Coladas I would probably lose my freekin' mind out of boredom.

~~~
beachman
+1 and 73's

